# Ausgesperrt aus einem XP Rechner



## godi (22 August 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe da ein sch... Problem!

Ich muss von mir zuhause aus mit meinem Firmenlaptop über Internet auf einer Anlage in Polen zugreifen.
So nun ist das Problem das wir in der Firma eine Domainennetzwerk haben und zuhause habe ich natürlich eine Arbeitsgruppe!
Jetzt war ich so intelligent das ich mir gedacht habe das ich zuhause einen Internetzugang mit dem Firmenlaptop habe einfach im System wo man den Computername sieht einfach die Domaine abgehackt und meine Private Arbeitsgruppe eingefügt. Nun verlangte Windows von mir einen Neustart des Rechners damit die Einstellungen übernommen werden. ich natürlich ja ok mach ma nen Neustart. Ja und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden! 
Es kommt immer das Fenster mit STRG+ALT+ENTF anmelden und dann kann man den Benutzer + Passwort eingeben.
Dann schreibt er immer: Sie konnten nicht Angemeldet werden. Überprüfen Sie Benutzername und Domäne, und geben sie das Kennwort erneut ein....
Ich habe aber das Kennwort nicht geändert und komme nicht hinein!
 Fehlt ihm jetzt die Domäne? 
Wie komme ich an meinem Rechner? 
Ich brauche den dringend!!!!

godi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 August 2008)

Schon als Rechnername\Benutzername im Feld Benutzer versucht?


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Habe ich gerade versucht...
Tut sich leider auch nichts....

godi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 August 2008)

Und mit DomainName\Benutzername?


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Nein Leider...

würde es was bringen wenn ich im Abgesicherten Modus Starte?
oder Letzte funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration?

godi


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

Hi

>würde es was bringen wenn ich im Abgesicherten Modus Starte?
>oder Letzte funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration?

Nur wenn du ein Image von deinem Rechner gemacht hättest.


Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du Lokal/Ohne Domaine auf dein Laptop rein.


Dan benötigst du das Lokale Kennwort.

Normalerweise 
Benutzer: Administrator 
Kennwort:

Wenn du Glück hast --> einfach Return drücken.

Jedoch, bei Rechner in Domänen --> Admins gut drauf.

Also 
Vorschlag 1 Admin anrufen  (Der schnellste und SICHERSTE Schritt)
                Möglicherweise gibt es einen "Lokalen User" den du benutzen darft/kannst


Vorschlag 2 Image von Rechner runterziehen.
Passwortknacker ansetzen
Nach getaner Arbeit Image zurückspielen

Zum Passwortknacken gibt es viele Tools / Boot-CDs


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 August 2008)

Nach Rücksprache mit unserem IT-Profi leider nur folgendes:
Es wird ein lokaler Benutzer benötigt, der vorhanden sein muss. Der lokale Administrator ist immer vorhanden. Hoffentlich ist dessen Kennwort bekannt. Alle Zugriffe auf Domänenbenutzer werden fehlschlagen. Dies muss über den Administrator wieder geändert bzw. eingefügt werden.


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

@gravieren
Mit unserem Administrator habe ich schon gesprochen -> der weiß auch nicht weiter
Wie mache ich ein Backup von einer Festplatte auf die ich nicht zugreifen kann?

@Rainer
Wenn der Lokale Administrator immer vorhanden ist dann sieht es schlecht aus mit einem Passwort...
Aber Danke

@all
Wenn ich mich wieder in das Firmennetzwerk hänge wie groß ist dann die chance das ich mich wieder anmelden kann?

godi


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

@gravieren


> Mit unserem Administrator habe ich schon gesprochen -> der weiß auch nicht weiter


Hä, es gibt mindestens 1 lokalen Benutzer (Der Administrator)
Der ist ein lokaler Administraatorzugang.
Mit diesem Zugang kann er einen Neuen Benutzer z.b. godi anlegen

Danach logst du dich mit 
Benutzer godi
Passwort z.b. godi ein







> Wie mache ich ein Backup von einer Festplatte auf die ich nicht zugreifen kann?


Booten mit einer CD-Rom.
Z.b. Rescue disk.

SAM-Datenbank auslesen Kennwort dekodieren.
(Achtung, darf nur der Firmen-Admin)





> @Rainer
> Wenn der Lokale Administrator immer vorhanden ist dann sieht es schlecht aus mit einem Passwort...


 Lokaler Admin-Kennwort sollte dein Administrator schon wissen.
Ich denke, er weiss es und darf es dir NICHT sagen. (Normalfall)
Zudem ist er zu bequem dir aus der Patsche zu helfen.
D.h. normalerweise fährst du zu ihm vorbei, er richtet dir deinen lokalen Nutzer "godi" ein --> erledigt.

Habt ihr keinen EDV-Notdienst ?

Lass dich NICHT mit: Bring den Laptop am Montag bei mir vorbei abspeisen.





> @all
> Wenn ich mich wieder in das Firmennetzwerk hänge wie groß ist dann die chance das ich mich wieder anmelden kann?


Kommt darauf an, was du verstellt hast.

Normalerweise hast du dich aus der Domäne ausgehängt.

D.h. 
Lokaler Admin hängt dich wieder in die Domäne ein.
(Hierzu benötigt er das Kennwort des "Lokalen Admins" das er NICHT weiss !  )

Stellt deinen Zugang auf Anmeldenamen auf deinen "Domänennamen" ein


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Ja leider geht das nicht mit einfach mal beim Admin vorbeifahren und es von ihm einrichten lassen...
Bin 4 Autostunden von ihm entfernt.

EDV Not Dienst? ich Arbeite in einer Firma mit 20 Leute mit 2 Programmierer 2 Chefs 2 Eplanzeichner 2 Sekretärinnen und der Rest sind Schaltschrankbauer...
ALSO nichts mit einem super EDV Not Dienst...

godi


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

kein problem :-D

hiermit legst du einen neuen user mit adminrechten an.
http://www.kood.org/windows-password-renew/
musst du in eine bartpe livecd integrieren

oder hier (das geht schneller  ) http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/treiber_betriebssysteme/betriebssysteme/bootimages/dirindex.php
*Passwort Recovery*


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

> So nun ist das Problem das wir in der Firma eine Domainennetzwerk haben


 


> EDV Not Dienst? ich Arbeite in einer Firma mit 20 Leute mit 2 Programmierer 2 Chefs 2 Eplanzeichner 2 Sekretärinnen und der Rest sind Schaltschrankbauer...


Wieviel Rechner habt ihr im Büro ?

Domainennetzwerk ist da ja wie mit "Spatzen auf Kanonen schiessen"
oder so ähnlich.

Möglicherweise habt ihr auch noch ein ADS  ?


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Das habe ich noch dazu gefunden:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317049/de

@gravieren 
Ja da wird mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Momentan sind es 12Rechner! *g* *ROFL*
Dem Admin geht das eh mächtig auf die Eier aber ich weiß nicht warum das wir ein Domänennetzwerk haben. Ist eben so und wird auch so bleiben... 

@volker
Ist das egal welches Passwort Recovery ich verwende?
ich hoffe ich zerschieße mir nicht das System damit... 

godi


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

noch ne kleine anmerkung zu password recovery

es wird (soweit ich mich erinner) auch die option angeboten, das administrator passwort zurückzusetzen. das hat, zumindest bei mir, nicht funktioniert. ist aber auch schon ne zeit her das ich das gebraucht hatte.
evtl gehts mit neueren versionen ja.

was aber astrein geklappt hatte war einen neuen user mit adminrechten anzulegen.


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

@godi
wie gesagt ist schon lange her das ich das gebraucht habe, und bei mir hats super geklappt.(habe das cd image (bd04011) benutzt welches auf meiner hp liegt). ich würde aber, wenn ich nochmal brauche die neuere version nehmen. hab ich eben auch noch dort abgelegt.

* vorher ein backup der windows partition zu ziehen kann nie schaden. (*würde *ich* auf jeden fall vorher machen*)
*


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> @godi
> wie gesagt ist schon lange her das ich das gebraucht habe, und bei mir hats super geklappt.(habe das cd image (bd04011) benutzt welches auf meiner hp liegt). ich würde aber, wenn ich nochmal brauche die neuere version nehmen. hab ich eben auch noch dort abgelegt.
> 
> * vorher ein backup der windows partition zu ziehen kann nie schaden. (*würde *ich* auf jeden fall vorher machen*)
> *



ja das Problem mit dem Backup ist das ich momentan keine externe Festplatte hier habe um die Daten zu speichern...

godi


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Dem Admin geht das eh mächtig auf die Eier aber ich weiß nicht warum das wir ein Domänennetzwerk haben. Ist eben so und wird auch so bleiben...



so'n domänensystem hat ne menge vorteile. allein schon was die rechteverwaltung betrifft. ich fahre hier zuhause auch einen domänencontroller (nt4, aber das reicht mir völlig) und das für gerade mal 5 rechner


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

godi schrieb:


> ja das Problem mit dem Backup ist das ich momentan keine externe Festplatte hier habe um die Daten zu speichern...
> godi



hast du nur 1 partiton? 
das halte ich sowieso für schlecht. hast du genug platz die partition zu splitten?
dann würde ich die teilen und das backup dorthin machen. dann pw-recovery


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> so'n domänensystem hat ne menge vorteile. allein schon was die rechteverwaltung betrifft. ich fahre hier zuhause auch einen domänencontroller (nt4, aber das reicht mir völlig) und das für gerade mal 5 rechner



Ja ich kenne mich mit Netzwerken so gut wie nicht aus. Kann nicht mal sagen ob das gut oder schlecht ist...
Aber ich hoffe bald kann ich auch mitreden. Will ab September die Studienberechtigungsprüfung machen damit ich nachher Inforamtionstechnik studieren kann ;-)

godi


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> hast du nur 1 partiton?
> das halte ich sowieso für schlecht. hast du genug platz die partition zu splitten?
> dann würde ich die teilen und das backup dorthin machen. dann pw-recovery



Ja habe nur eine Partition... Ist eben ein Firmenrechner... *ROFL*
Privat habe ich drei... 

godi


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

wenn du 'darfst' , würde ich die part jetzt splitten und das backup machen.

wenn euer admin das lokale adminpasswort nicht mehr kennt ist eh alles vorbei und du kämst um eine neuinstallation nicht drum rum.

die chance das alles gut geht halte ich für recht hoch aber eben nicht für hoch genug ohne das ohne backup zu riskieren.
google mal nach _ophcrack_. das ist eine linux live cd welche versucht die passwörter aus xp auzulesen. habs mal gestetstet. klappt, wenn die passwörter nicht zu kompliziert sind. kann aber etliche stunden dauern.
hierbei brauchst du aber keine angst vor systemzerstörung haben.


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Bin gerade dabei mir das ophcrack herunterzuladen. Dauert aber ein wenig weil es 452MB hat.

Wie kann ich eigentlich jetzt noch eine Partition machen wenn ich mich nicht anmelden kann?
Ich kenne es nur mit Partition Magic oder gleich beim Installieren von XP das ich mir Partitionen anlege.

godi


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigentlich jetzt noch eine Partition machen wenn ich mich nicht anmelden kann?
> Ich kenne es nur mit Partition Magic oder gleich beim Installieren von XP das ich mir Partitionen anlege.
> godi


part magic benutze ich auch (allerdings nur den dos teil den rest brauche ich nicht). es gibt einen dos-teil. d.h. du kannst dir z.b. eine bootdisk erstellen und dann ohne windows die partitionen ändern. dieser teil wird, soweit ich mich erinnere, automatisch bei der installation mitangelegt.
wenn du deine part nicht mit auf ntfs laufen hast, kannst du mit einer w98cd booten und im entsprechenden verzeichnis pqmagic starten.

alternativ kannst du z.b. partlogic nehmen http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/tools_utilities/dirindex.php
liegt dort als floppy/cd-boot-image.


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Danke mal für eure Hilfe!

Jetzt habe ich das Programm Ophcrack laufen. Ich hoffe das dieses Programm was findet. Ich werde es mal laufen lassen bis morgen in der früh und mal schaun ob er da was findet. Wenn nicht dann kann ich über die Fern"wartung" keine Anlage in Polen übers WE Inbetriebnehmen.
So und ich werde mich jetzt nach einer gemütlichen Flasche Wein schlafen legen sonst könnten mir noch ein paar Sachen über die Firma auskommen...

godi


----------



## Oberchefe (23 August 2008)

dann gäbe es noch den CIA-Commander (kostenpflichtig), damit kann man die Passwörter mit einer Bootdiskette setzen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 August 2008)

Guten Morgen godi,
nachdem die Flasche Wein verdaut ist (hoffentlich ohne Kopfweh): hat es jetzt geklappt? Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge? Oder wird aus der Fernwartung eine Nahwartung?


----------



## godi (23 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen godi,
> nachdem die Flasche Wein verdaut ist (hoffentlich ohne Kopfweh): hat es jetzt geklappt? Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge? Oder wird aus der Fernwartung eine Nahwartung?



Nein kein Kopfweh... War ein guter Wein! 

Ja aus der Fernwartung wird vorraussichtlich eine Telefonwartung...
Jetzt habe ich eh schon wieder telefoniert mit dem Monteur vor Ort und wir versuchen jetzt mal den Profibus zum laufen zu bringen.
Ist aber nicht so einfach wenn der Monteur sagt er hat 3 Pofibusenden (obwohl kein Repeater verbaut ist)*ROFL*

Ja gestern habe ich noch den ophcrack drüberlaufen lassen. Aber irgendwie hat der nicht so richtig funktioniert. Da ist zwar ein Fenster mit einem Balken aufgegangen der von links nach rechts grün wurde aber mehr hat sich nicht getan. 

Gibt es eigentlich einen Adapter für die Notebookfestplatte auf USB? Also das ich die vom Firmenrechner ausbaue und über USB an meinen Laptop anschließe damit ich die Daten herunterbekomme?

godi


----------



## gravieren (23 August 2008)

>Gibt es eigentlich einen Adapter für die Notebookfestplatte auf USB? Also >das ich die vom Firmenrechner ausbaue und über USB an meinen Laptop >anschließe damit ich die Daten herunterbekomme?

Die neueren externen 2,5 Zoll-Festplatte habe den Anschluss
2,5 Zoll auf USB

Du musst nur schauen, ob deine Festplatte  E-IDE oder S-ATA hat.

Damit kannst du die SAM-Datei rauslesen und dekoden.


----------



## Hoyt (23 August 2008)

*Digitus Usb 2.0 Ide & Sata Kabel*



godi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Adapter für die Notebookfestplatte auf USB? Also das ich die vom Firmenrechner ausbaue und über USB an meinen Laptop anschließe damit ich die Daten herunterbekomme?
> godi



Ich verwende diesen von DIGITUS:  http://produkt.conrad.de/45973183/digitus-usb-2-0-ide-sata-kabel.htm
Funktioniert super :-D

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## volker (23 August 2008)

um die daten runterzuziehen gehts aber auch viel einfacher.

denke ja mal, dass du vom usb-stick booten kannst.

win98se 
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/php4/download.php?pfad=files/TREIBE~1/BETRIE~1/BOOTIM~1/&datei=Boot_98se.rar

```
Bootimage mit dem Betriebssystem Windows 98SE
--- enthält:
Image um eine bootfähige CD zu erstellen
Image um einen bootfähigen USB-Stick zu erstellen
Treiber für NTFS

--- diverse Tools:
F-Prot (Virenscanner) (die signaturdateien update ich ab und an. Letzter Stand_ 2007.09.26)
Volkov-Commander (Dateimanager ähnlich Norton Commander)
XFDisk (Partitionstool)
FIPS (Tool um Partitionen zu splitten)
MBRTool (sichern und wiederherstellen des MBR)
PSEdit (Hexeditor)
MEMTest (testet die Speicherriegel)
HDCopy (Backup/Restore der Festplatte)

diverse kleinere anderer tools

Image einfach mit winimage aufspielen
```
linux
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_de.html


windows xp (etwas aufwändiger)
www.nu2.nu/pebuilder


----------



## godi (24 August 2008)

Hallo!

Heute habe ich das ein wenig schleifen lassen...
Habe mich jetzt mit meinen Privaten Laptop in Polen eingeloggt und dort die Anlage Inbetrieb genommen. Naja um 7 am Abend hats dann einen Hydraulikschlauch zerrissen... 
Alles kann man auch nicht über die Fernwartung machen... *ROFL*

So jetzt habe ich die Festplatte ausgebaut und gestern habe ich mir noch eine externe Festplatte zugelegt die einen SATA Anschluss hat und somit habe ich mal ein Backup gemacht von der Festplatte.

Weiß jemand wie das mit der SAM Datei geht?
Ich habe da jetzt schon ein wenig herumprobiert aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden...
Jetzt hoffe ich auf Morgen wenn ich meinen Firmen Laptop wieder an das Netz hänge das ich mich einloggen kann.
Sonst habe ich ein Problem...
Bin schon am Chef gespannt, der wird sich aufregen.... 

godi


----------



## gravieren (24 August 2008)

Hi



> Weiß jemand wie das mit der SAM Datei geht?


Nimm den Cracker und starte ihn.

Er will den Pfad der SAM-Datei haben.

Normalerweise windows/system32/config/

Hier befinden sich die SAM-Dateien.

Auswählen und START.


----------



## godi (24 August 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Nimm den Cracker und starte ihn.



Sorry wenn ich so blöd frage aber welchen?


----------



## gravieren (24 August 2008)

http://board.protecus.de/t12708.htm

oder hier

http://www.wintotal.de/Software/?rb=1027&id=3418


----------



## godi (25 August 2008)

Hallo!

So Problem gelöst! 

Den Admin ist doch noch das richtige Passwort für den Lokalen Administrator eingefallen.
Über diesen habe ich mir jetzt auch einen Lokalen Benutzer angelegt mit meinem Passwort und dann habe ich wieder den Laptop ans Domänennetzwerk gebracht und dann war auch wieder der Ursprüngliche Benutzer vorhanden. Der ist nur am Server abgelegt und war somit weg wie ich mich in die Arbeitsgruppe einloggen wollte.
Das ist echt witzig das da den Benutzer nicht Lokal auch gibt.

Aber danke an alle für die Hilfe!

Naja da habe ich wieder einiges dazugelernt und vor allem was man beachten soll wenn man zwischen einen Domänennetzwerk und einer Arbeitsgruppe wechselt. 

godi


----------

